# This a slick deal on a 09 Sentra?



## GoodOmens (Aug 18, 2009)

Just talked to a local dealer today and was able to come up with the following:

2009 Nissan Sentra FE+ S w/ convenience package, floor mats(ha!), alloy wheels, side moldings and splash guards

Price including all taxes, titles and fees: 16,000, after my clunker trade in: 11,500

Dealer still refuses me to show a buyer order but I know it includes a $299 "processing / doc fee" that I can't get them to budge on.

So, this a deal or not? KBB value is 16,700 and MSRP is 17,635 after rebates (21,135 with out).

If not a slick deal, at what price do you think?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmmm.. i would say GO SE-R LOL.... nah it sounds like a good deal try to squeeze them a lil more i think down here in miami you can get it a lil cheaper than that so try a lil harder.... Here with the clunker's deal it would be a little under 10k..


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a good deal. I got my '09 SR for 14k OTD price of 15.5k Before the clunker deal was even running early July.


----------



## GoodOmens (Aug 18, 2009)

legend921 said:


> That is a good deal. I got my '09 SR for 14k OTD price of 15.5k Before the clunker deal was even running early July.


15.5, was that with your trade in?


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't have a trade in. I bought it about two weeks before the clunker deal thing passed.


----------

